# Whiskey/China Cabinet



## 4x4tx (Nov 13, 2005)

Moving and need to sell..Baytown area 

Whiskey or China Cabinet that is in great condition. Would make perfect spot to display all your fine China or liquor. In great condition and I moved with no room at new place so need to sell.

$250 obo 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4x4tx (Nov 13, 2005)

Price reduced, $100 to get it moved!


----------

